# HA



## militarymonark (May 28, 2010)

this guy has been trying to sell this bike in Boise for like a couple months now,  http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Monark-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead480529


----------



## eazywind (May 28, 2010)

And it's not me this time............


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2010)

eazywind said:


> And it's not me this time............





*snicker snicker snicker tee hee


----------



## DMNCLNR (May 29, 2010)

That is a cool bike. I dont think his price is out of line...


----------



## oldstalgia (May 29, 2010)

I agree. No more over priced than anything on here. Ha Ha.


----------



## militarymonark (May 29, 2010)

yeah but marc your prices you actually aren't overboard and your stuff is useful and good this is a rusty middleweight with all the cool parts missing, did I mention it was a middlweight


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 8, 2010)

he's at it again someone please tell this guy he has a bike maybe worth 50 bucks http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Monark-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead480529


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 14, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> he's at it again someone please tell this guy he has a bike maybe worth 50 bucks http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Monark-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ead480529




Ditto for the ladies Columbia Firebolt for $399 that keeps relisting!


----------

